# Scott Padgett?



## MonStrSquad*JK RJ VC* (Jun 17, 2005)

Don't worry " I Come In Peace!".......Just a Nets Fan here looking for some information on Scott Padgett from some Rocket Fans that have seen him play.......Any information about the Strenghts, and weaknesses of his overall game would be good.....Good looking out and much appreciated.


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

We got no beef with Nets fans, you guys are kinda like distant relatives to us, like T-Mac and Vince (with us being T-Mac and you guys the inferior Vince of course :biggrin: )

Padgett is a PF who can hit the long open jumper - and PF who can hit those shots will give the opposing team defense match up problems.

Conversely, he is a liability on defense as I would say he is sub-par for a PF - perhaps others on this board can explain his "defensive game" 'cuz I can't really recall how he played D.

Overall, he's a decent role player that can find time in a rotation. We wouldn't have minded keeping him.


----------



## CrackerJack (Jul 2, 2005)

id say hes more a SF and he has a good clutch shot :biggrin: i thi k it was new york he sunk it on


----------



## rogue (Jul 5, 2005)

MonStrSquad*JK said:


> Don't worry " I Come In Peace!".......Just a Nets Fan here looking for some information on Scott Padgett from some Rocket Fans that have seen him play.......Any information about the Strenghts, and weaknesses of his overall game would be good.....Good looking out and much appreciated.


Scott is a decent shooter, just 35% from the 3pt line, and about 43 from the field. That's like a I said decent but hardly great. This is just my opinion but he struck me as a lazy player. Lazy in the sense of not really playing defense, not rebounding, not boxing out or bringing up the ball if there is a press. He's also a tweener in size, 6'8 with no post game whatsoever, and no ball handling skills. He actually just needs to become that kind of lights out shooter he has the ability to become. The shooting he has is okay, but he's not gonna be a consistent bench contributor. He will dissappear for long stretches. Then out of the blue he comes in hitting all his attempts. Then you give him more PT and you see all his very evident weaknesses. On the plus side he is a very good teammate, and lockeroom guy. If you have a good PF starting that rebounds and is tough, then Padgett is decent being that guys sub.


----------



## TManiAC (Dec 19, 2004)

rogue said:


> Scott is a decent shooter, just 35% from the 3pt line, and about 43 from the field. That's like a I said decent but hardly great. This is just my opinion but he struck me as a lazy player. Lazy in the sense of not really playing defense, not rebounding, not boxing out or bringing up the ball if there is a press. He's also a tweener in size, 6'8 with no post game whatsoever, and no ball handling skills. He actually just needs to become that kind of lights out shooter he has the ability to become. The shooting he has is okay, but he's not gonna be a consistent bench contributor. He will dissappear for long stretches. Then out of the blue he comes in hitting all his attempts. Then you give him more PT and you see all his very evident weaknesses. On the plus side he is a very good teammate, and lockeroom guy. If you have a good PF starting that rebounds and is tough, then Padgett is decent being that guys sub.



He is no starter for any team and isn't the solution to the Nets frount court problems. He is definitely a defensive liability and lacks toughness and size to be a PF while too slow to guard any SF in the league.

I would compare him to Pat Garrity. He can come off the bench as a volume 3 point shooter, which would work well in a wide open offense. Just dont expect too much as a Nets fan.


----------



## FanOfAll8472 (Jun 28, 2003)

He's definitely a 'tweener and mostly in games to spot up and shoot. Hasn't he been rumored to a couple teams already (the Suns, I think one more)?


----------



## VCFORTHREE15 (Jul 19, 2005)

He has signed a contract with the Nets and pending a physical will be a net.

http://www.northjersey.com/page.php...lRUV5eTY3NjQ0MTYmeXJpcnk3ZjcxN2Y3dnFlZUVFeXk2

hope you guys wont miss him too much.


----------



## Eduardo (Jan 27, 2005)

Kinda like Brian Scalabrine was to you guys.


----------



## hitokiri315 (Apr 30, 2004)

Good shooter. Below average rebounder and defender. Good chemistry guy does think of the team first and himself second. I think he is just trying to find somewhere he belongs. Hope he helps the nets except when he plays the rockets of course.

Scotty 2 hottie was his lame nickname.


----------



## The_Franchise (Mar 30, 2003)

He isn't a great rebounder, but does a great job of snatching up those loose balls. Like everyone mentioned, he's a relatively consistent shooter and can do wonders off the pick and pop with a guy like Vince.


----------



## Hakeem (Aug 12, 2004)

rogue said:


> This is just my opinion but he struck me as a lazy player. Lazy in the sense of not really playing defense, not rebounding, not boxing out or bringing up the ball if there is a press.


I definitely wouldn't call him lazy. He seems to try his heart out and he really hustles. It's just that he's not good enough to grab a lot of rebounds etc. His defense is terrible. Guys get by him with such ease that it often seems as though he's got concrete blocks on his feet. He's not terribly slow up the court, though. And he's a 40% three-point shooter. One of my favourite players, for some reason.


----------

